# The Usual Saturday Thread!!!



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Quite surprised there's not one here already! Finally got around to taking a few photos of it this morning, even though it got here 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still going with this from the Friday watch thread


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Thought I'd give my Speedy a day out ..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Still the same as yesterday for me (after some Polywatch work last night!), but will switch later today and post again!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not sure during the day, but off to a very posh 50th birthday party in Brighton tonight, so it will be this Hamilton Pacer.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Paul









Speedmaster Automatic cal. 1045


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm in a Speedy mood too.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been wearing this Timex since it arrived on Monday










but today it's big Daniels turn.....................










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Alpha Saturday for me


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Will be an Electra today. For information Electra is a brand initiated by Fred LIP, to federate some small producers/suppliers and btw allows them to grow up.

Bertrand


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Still enjoying my "Friday Watch" today... PRS-18Q










Amazing lume on this thing!!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yellow Monstrum - arriveyesterday


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm going with my *Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional* today


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

potz said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Monstrum - arriveyesterday
> ...


But look what they have done with the lug screws... looks untidy









The blue one's do look awesome though, but there are too many things that I don't liek to prevent me trying one!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > cookie520 said:
> ...


The lug screws should have been made to fit flush with the case IMO, but you should try one John - they're great fun, and even better VFM

I'm wearing something very orange to brighten up this dull Saturday










Rich


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

potz said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Could call it rugged rather than untidy Jon







. Don't think Orsa are planning any other channels than direct for Monstrum and new Sea Angler. Tried to wear this for work yesterday and couldn't get the shirt cuff closed







If I'm honest the jury is still out for me too - might be a trade option soon


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> Well it is a tool watch, so the screws don't bother me at all. I think they're all great looking. Wonder what the new Sea Angler will look like. Does anybody in Europe sell them? I hate that import duty business.


You can only buy them through Orsa I think. The last I heard was that there is only going to be 15 new Sea Anglers made due to the lack of available ETA 2824 movements. This is the only picture I've seen, and cost was mentioned at about $525










Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing my latest arrival,










Received last weekend for my 50th from the 710,i have not had time to take any decent pics this week,been busy trying to buy a new car after my poxy Freelander decided to die on me.

Have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

still wearing my seiko spirit here:










HAve a nice weekend

S2!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wearing my latest arrival,
> 
> ...


Nice Paul, I've always liked the look of those. Very classy 

Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Today the Steinhart again










Hav a nice week-end all!

Jan


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wearing my latest arrival,
> 
> ...


I've got to get one of these - super looking watch!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The Orsa's are great VFM imho... I have the blue dial model... the lugs screws are ok really...

this for me...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


Awesome... I want one of those ASAP!!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Toshi said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is a tool watch, so the screws don't bother me at all. I think they're all great looking. Wonder what the new Sea Angler will look like. Does anybody in Europe sell them? I hate that import duty business.
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Postie just delivered a new mesh, so it would be rude not to wear it 










Cheers

Andrew

(Some great looking watches already today,I especially like the Electra & Orsa







)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alexus said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Hi Alexus

That's the old one - the new one has the date at 4 and is being released in a month or so

Rich


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Cheers Rich,

That's me.....about a year behind









Alexus


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Still this one for me today.










I suspect you might get sick of seeing this.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sticking with the SST 06 today

Alasdair


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I seem to still have Friday's watch on my wrist.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Still trying to make my mind up...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed back to this for the rest of the weekend


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Something a bit brighter than the weather here in North Wales.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Still enjoying my "Friday Watch" today... PRS-18Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is an awesome shot......does the PRS wear bigger then it is? i always thought that they were a touch on the small side?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Must be my most comfortable watch

*RLT39 01/20*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm off out for a game of snooker and I'm taking this with me.










I doubt a 12 hour chronograph will be long enough to keep track of the time it takes me to finish a frame though. I really should practice more.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> does the PRS wear bigger then it is? i always thought that they were a touch on the small side?


It most certainly does... you know me and small watches but I'm amazed at how this PRS-18Q wears, maybe due to it's thickness and finish?! All I know is it definitely wears big and is a really REALLY nice watch for the money


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i must admit....im loving my prs17c....its well built, solid and looks the buisness......im just struggling a little with the size.....im really trying


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this which postie dropped of earlier...

* Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










A really nice watch with only a couple of small dings and some minor scuffs on the bezel & bracelet all of which I`m sure can be polished/brushed out









It is very comfortable to wear and it feels bigger then 38mm exc crown, if this one is anything to go by I think the larger version would be too big & ungainly 

The bracelet was a pig to adjust managing to break both the pins on my
















I think it`s fair to say that I`m well pleased with this watch, thanks Tom for a smooth & trouble free

transaction









Well that`s the first of the `O`s I`ve been waiting for, the other, brand new one, should (I hope) arrive on

Monday


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I`d partnered the Railmaster with this, they seem to make a nice couple









*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels *


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got this on now im back from work


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Mac, That Railmaster is a beautiful watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Mac, That Railmaster is a beautiful watch.


Thanks, I am rather taken with it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

For this afternoon.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this which postie dropped of earlier...
> 
> * Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*


Lovely. Great dial and hand combo.











mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well that`s the first of the `O`s I`ve been waiting for, the other, brand new one, should (I hope) arrive on
> 
> Monday


Hmmmm.....







what could that be? Give us a clue?

Rich


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mach

The bracelet was a pig to adjust managing to break both the pins on my

I did that too, a while back........cut the end off the threaded portion (cut it square!! ) so the the remains of the broken pin are removed.

Drill the centre of the remainder and use the shank of a 1mm drill (or 0.8mm if more appropriate).

I can let you have a few if it helps.

Roger


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

This arrived today, really chuffed!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I give up!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Got it now! Thanks to this forum for pointing me in the direction. I know it's cheap but I love it, a big fat watch that looks like a Seamaster (from a distance, with sunglasses on).


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me today


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice one Dad, third time lucky... 









Love the Railmaster mach, very nice.

I'd post a pic but it's still my coooooltastic Dynamic... when I eventually manage to take a decent photograph it will return to the board!









S.

Edit: ooooh I like that Seamaster too... cool pic!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Doing some chores around the house today (wife's down with the flu!







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> This one for me today


Not a bad as Alpha copies go I suppose


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Mach
> 
> The bracelet was a pig to adjust managing to break both the pins on my
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean there Roger, mind you that could be due to my recently working a set of very difficult night shifts which tends to play havoc with my cognitive functions









BTW I`m ashamed to say my DIY skills are, shall we say, somewhat lacking


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve R said:


> Love the Railmaster mach, very nice.


Thank`s Steve, I can see me having this watch for many, many years


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

well no pics and nothing special, an Ironman beater


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Let's proceed by elimination, yur choice will be easier.

So, I will take the Titus with the black dial.

No need to thank me, happy to help yu, and coordinates sent by PM.









Bertrand



chris l said:


> Still trying to make my mind up...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> Let's proceed by elimination, yur choice will be easier.
> 
> So, I will take the Titus with the black dial.
> 
> ...


What, this old thing?



I wore these in the end...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I've been a Sinner this windy Saturday.










Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this which postie dropped of earlier...
> ...


Thanks Rich & afaik, no one else here has the 2nd `O`


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

ploprof


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Mar 8 2008, 09:41 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
ploprof










Hi Bill

Nice watch, and good to see you over here









Rich


----------



## Chris_in_the_UK (Oct 1, 2005)

This one for me............


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

smp for the footie.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

vintage classic


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Adrian!









Your back?!?

We were only wondering where you had dissapeared to a few weeks ago.

Welcome back mate


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thanks, I've been very busy but will try to post more.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

adrian said:


> Thanks, I've been very busy but will try to post more.


Hey! Good to see you again Adrain!


----------

